

Cloudboost – Boost your dev time with Parse by 10X - srkiranraj
http://cloudboost.io/

======
srkiranraj
CloudBoost offers a set of developer tool for parse developers to reduce their
coding time by automatically generating boilerplate code and providing other
developer tools.

As a part of alpha release, using CloudBoost you can visualize app structure
(by drawing ER diagrams) and create all tables in Parse.com, generate CRUD
cloudcode with just push of single button.

For next release, we have planned to work on better data browser, query
analyzer, debugger etc...

Will such developer tools for Parse platform really help reduce your efforts.
Kindly try and post your feedbacks.

